# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  مجلة ام الوصايف مول

## ام الوصايف

السلام عليكم 
خواتي
اقدم لكم مجلة ام الوصايف مول 
تشمل كل منتجاتي بالصور والاسعاروتجارب زبوناتي الغاليات وتحياتي لكل من تصفحت صفحات المجلة

قولوا ماشاء الله 













المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## ام الوصايف

[url=http://www.gulfup.com/show/X6cnh9j0h7k4u]

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

ما شاء الله روعه 
بالتوفيق غاليتي  :Smile:

----------


## ام الوصايف

> ما شاء اله روعه 
> بالتوفيق غاليتي


عيونج الحلوين غناتي مشكورة على تنويرج موضوعي ربي يحفظج ^^
اميين يارب جميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ام الوصايف

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون 
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله 
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الحمد وله الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك .. إني كنت من الظالمين
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
لااله الاالله استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك لااله الله وحده لاشريك له رب العرش العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف

ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها غداً ..

..الدعاء في جوف الليل ..
.. هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين .. 
.. صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر .. 
.. التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك .. 
.. نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص .. 
.. رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم .. 
.. صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد .. 
.. قراءة سورة البقرة ..
.. صلاة الضحى ..

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها غداً ..

..الدعاء في جوف الليل ..
.. هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين .. 
.. صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر .. 
.. التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك .. 
.. نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص .. 
.. رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم .. 
.. صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد .. 
.. قراءة سورة البقرة ..
.. صلاة الضحى ..

----------


## ام الوصايف

ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها غداً ..

..الدعاء في جوف الليل ..
.. هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين .. 
.. صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر .. 
.. التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك .. 
.. نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص .. 
.. رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم .. 
.. صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد .. 
.. قراءة سورة البقرة ..
.. صلاة الضحى ..

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها غداً ..

..الدعاء في جوف الليل ..
.. هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين .. 
.. صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر .. 
.. التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك .. 
.. نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص .. 
.. رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم .. 
.. صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد .. 
.. قراءة سورة البقرة ..
.. صلاة الضحى ..

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف

الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها غداً ..

..الدعاء في جوف الليل ..
.. هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين .. 
.. صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر .. 
.. التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك .. 
.. نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص .. 
.. رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم .. 
.. صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد .. 
.. قراءة سورة البقرة ..
.. صلاة الضحى ..

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## ام الوصايف

]استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون 
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله 
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الحمد وله الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك .. إني كنت من الظالمين
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
لااله الاالله استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك لااله الله وحده لاشريك له رب العرش العظيم

----------


## eLNoon

حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡

Allah ywafegch

----------


## ام الوصايف

> حسبي الله ﻻ اله اﻻ هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ♡
> 
> Allah ywafegch


امين يارب جميعا ان شاء الله 
مشكورة الغالية على تنويرج موضوعي ربي يحفظج ^^

----------


## البناوية

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنَا إِلَى جَمَالِ آيَاتِكَ نَاظِرِينَ، ولِرَوَائِعِ قُدْرَتِكَ مُبْصِرينَ، وَإِلَى جَنَابِكَ الرَّحِيمِ مُتَّجِهِينَ، وَاجْعَلْنَا عَلَى نَهْجِ النَّبِيِّ المُصْطَفَى - عَلَيْهِ أَفَضَلُ الصَّلاَةِ وَأَزْكَى التَّسْلِيمِ - سَالِكِينَ، وَبِسُنَّتِهِ وَهِدَايَتِهِ عَامِلِينَ، وَبِآثَارِهِ مُقْتَفِينَ، وَمَتِّعْنَا اللَّهُمَّ بِصُحْبَتِهِ فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي أَخْشَاكَ حَتَّى كَأَنِّي أَرَاكَ، وَأَسْعِدْنِي بِتَقْوَاكَ، وَلاَ تَجْعَلْنِي بِمَعْصِيَتِكَ مَطْرُوداً، وَرَضِّنِي بِقَضَائِكَ، وَبَارِكْ لِي فِي قَدَرِكَ، وَانْصُرْنِي عَلَى مَنْ ظَلَمَنِي. 

اللَّهُمَّ بَلِّغْنا رَمَضَانَ.. اللَّهُمَّ بَلِّغْنا رَمَضَانَ.. اللَّهُمَّ بَلِّغْنا رَمَضَانَ

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنَا إِلَى جَمَالِ آيَاتِكَ نَاظِرِينَ، ولِرَوَائِعِ قُدْرَتِكَ مُبْصِرينَ، وَإِلَى جَنَابِكَ الرَّحِيمِ مُتَّجِهِينَ، وَاجْعَلْنَا عَلَى نَهْجِ النَّبِيِّ المُصْطَفَى - عَلَيْهِ أَفَضَلُ الصَّلاَةِ وَأَزْكَى التَّسْلِيمِ - سَالِكِينَ، وَبِسُنَّتِهِ وَهِدَايَتِهِ عَامِلِينَ، وَبِآثَارِهِ مُقْتَفِينَ، وَمَتِّعْنَا اللَّهُمَّ بِصُحْبَتِهِ فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي أَخْشَاكَ حَتَّى كَأَنِّي أَرَاكَ، وَأَسْعِدْنِي بِتَقْوَاكَ، وَلاَ تَجْعَلْنِي بِمَعْصِيَتِكَ مَطْرُوداً، وَرَضِّنِي بِقَضَائِكَ، وَبَارِكْ لِي فِي قَدَرِكَ، وَانْصُرْنِي عَلَى مَنْ ظَلَمَنِي. 

اللَّهُمَّ بَلِّغْنا رَمَضَانَ.. اللَّهُمَّ بَلِّغْنا رَمَضَانَ.. اللَّهُمَّ بَلِّغْنا رَمَضَانَ

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## البناوية

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## البناوية

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## البناوية

اللهم أكثر مالي وولدي وبارك لي فيما أعطيتني

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء
 وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء
 بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير
تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل 
 وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي
 وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك 
 اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين 
اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك 
 لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## ام الوصايف

الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون 
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله 
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الحمد وله الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك .. إني كنت من الظالمين
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
لااله الاالله استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك لااله الله وحده لاشريك له رب العرش العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

]

----------


## ام الوصايف

الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## البناوية

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأهبطه وإن كان في الأرض فأظهره وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وبارك اللهم فيه

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء
 وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء
 بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير
تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل 
 وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي
 وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك 
 اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين 
اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك 
 لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## أم زمرده

الله أكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

[/QUOTE]

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## البناوية

اللهم إنى أستخيرك بعلمك واستقدرك بقدرتك وأسألك من فضلك العظيم فإنك تقدر ولا أقدر وتعلم ولا أعلم وأنت علا م الغيوب

----------


## البناوية

استغفر الله

----------


## البناوية

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه
المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## البناوية

أَعـوذُ بِكَلِمـاتِ اللّهِ التّـامّـاتِ مِنْ شَـرِّ ما خَلَـق

----------


## البناوية

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء
 وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء
 بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير
تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل 
 وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي
 وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك 
 اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين 
اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك 
 لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها غداً ..

..الدعاء في جوف الليل ..
.. هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين .. 
.. صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر .. 
.. التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك .. 
.. نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص .. 
.. رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم .. 
.. صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد .. 
.. قراءة سورة البقرة ..
.. صلاة الضحى ..

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## البناوية

استغفر الله

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## البناوية

استغفر الله

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

”صبآحٌ جميلٌ معطَر بذگرِ الله“ 
« لآ إله إلآ الله».

‏اصَبَحنَا واصَبَحَ المَلگ لله والحَمدَ للّه
لا اله الا اللّه وحَدهُ لاشَرَيگ له،
له المَلگ وله الحَمَدَ،
وهَوُ عَلىَ كَل شَيء قَدِيرَ، رَب
اسَألگ خَيَرَ مَافِي هَذا اليَومـَ وخَيَرَ مَابَعَده ، 
أعَوذ بگ مَن شَرَ مَافَي هَذا اليَوَمـَ وشَرَ مَابَعَده ، 
رَب اعَوذَ بگ مَنَ الكَسَل وسَوء الگبَرَ،رَب
اعَوذَ بگ مَنَ عَذَابَ فَي النَارَوَعَذابَـ فَي القَبرَ .
صباح الخير  :36:

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## البناوية

اللهم إليك مددت يدي وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي فأقبل توبتي وأرحم ضعف
قوتي، وأغفر خطيئتي وأقبل معذرتي وأجعل لي من كل خير نصيبا والى
كل خير سبيلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## البناوية

اللهم لا تدع لنا ذنبا إلا غفرته، ولا هما إلا فرجته، ولا عيبا إلا أصلحته، ولا حاجة لنا من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة لك فيها رضى ولنا فيها صلاح إلا يسرتها وقضيتها برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## ام الوصايف

الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف

ما رأيك لو تفعل أحدها غداً ..

..الدعاء في جوف الليل ..
.. هدية بسيطة لأحد الوالدين .. 
.. صلة قريب لم تره منذ أشهر .. 
.. التسامح مع انسان غاضب منك .. 
.. نصيحة أخوية ودية لإنسان عاص .. 
.. رسم بسمة على شفة يتيم .. 
.. صدقة لا تخبر بها أحد .. 
.. قراءة سورة البقرة ..
.. صلاة الضحى ..

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## American.Stor

بالتوووفيق يارب

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## البناوية

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## al eisaei

الله يوفقج يا الغاليه

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## toofy-jeddah

حبيبتي ام الوصايف
انا شفت الناس تمدح كل المنتجات ماشاء الله الله يبارك لك
انا اختك من السعودية وودي اطلب من منتجاتك بس مو عارفة ايش اطلب وايش اخلي
ضفتك على البي بي عشان استسفر منك واختار الانسب واعرف كيف احول لك وكيف ترسلي الاغراض
فياليت تقبليها بارك الله فيك
اللهم افتح في وجه اختي ام الوصايف ابواب الرزق وبارك لها فيه ..آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## البناوية

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## البناوية

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## MAJIDA

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## MAJIDA

موفقة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## ام الوصايف

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## المدربة عائشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،، 
مبارك عليكم الشهر الكريم شهر الرحمة والمغفرة ،، 
ربي يعينا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته، 
يسرني أن أكون عضوة جديدة في أفضل منتدى شبكة سيدات الامارات،،
أعرفكم على نفسي اسمي عائشة الزعابي، 
مدربة لبرنامج التطوير الذاتي للمرأة، الرنامج المعتمد من المجلس البريطاني ، الحاصل على العديد من الجوائز من الحكومة البريطانية فهو برنامج فريد من نوعه والحمدلله استطعت بفضل الله تعالى أن أسافر لبريطانيا و أحضر البرنامج و أتدرب عليه والحمدلله نجحت وحصلت على رخصة مدرب معتمد ..

آسفة على الاطالة فقط أحببت أن أعطيكم نبذة عن نفسي

تحياتي  :1:

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## البناوية

استغفر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## البناوية

استغفر الله

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء
 وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء
 بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير
تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل 
 وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي
 وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك 
 اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين 
اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك 
 لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## MAJIDA

موفقه اختي

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## MAJIDA

الله يوفقج اختي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## MAJIDA

بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------

